# Happy 69th Birthday Wolfman !!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Wolfie!!!!! 69, good number.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Wolfman!!!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Wolfy!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wolfman *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> (Even though it's not really my birthday and I'm not really 69.)


 LMAO


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Well considering its not your birthday, how about giving me a friggin hand with this...*


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Even if it's not your birthday, you're allowed to keep all the cupcakes if enough people thought it was the right day.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Damn man, I almost fell over when I read this...I know you're not 69!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PearlOnyx said:


> Damn man, I almost fell over when I read this...I know you're not 69!


You mean Wolfman has lied ????? NEVER


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Happy birthday ????


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Happy birthday ????


http://www.masscops.com/forums/member.php?u=7


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

LOL Happy Belated One!! Wolfman


----------

